

Hacker News Like Website for French Readers: Le Journal Du Pirate - carlchenet
https://infos.mytux.fr

======
carlchenet
Journal Du pirate is powered by the open source engine of the Lobste.rs
website. I'm until now really happy with the behaviour of this engine. I only
had to internationalize it. I forked the repository and the sources are
available at
[https://github.com/carlchenet/lobsters](https://github.com/carlchenet/lobsters)

